
Zuckerberg Initiative Commits $25M to Speed Up Covid-19 Treatments - doener
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/chan-zuckerberg-initiative-commits-25-million-to-speed-development-of-covid-19-treatments-301030989.html
======
allears
Pennies for Zuck.

